
Impaired Insulin Signaling and Chronic Inflammation in the Alzheimer's Brain - jayalpha
https://www.fightaging.org/archives/2019/05/impaired-insulin-signaling-and-chronic-inflammation-in-the-alzheimers-brain/
======
jayalpha
Since there seem to be a strong interest in diabetes community.

Please also see:

Gum disease–causing bacteria could spur Alzheimer’s (sciencemag.org)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18987015](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18987015)

Association of Type 2 Diabetes with Titanium Dioxide Crystals in the Pancreas
(acs.org)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17362137](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17362137)

Some studies show an association between the herpes virus and Alzheimer’s
(theconversation.com)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18265115](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18265115)

